# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Onstoken oog met zwelling?

## Alb167

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds afgelopen dinsdag ( 4 juni ) onstoken oog links. Ik had hier gisteren een
oogzalf voor gekregen (chlooramfenicol) nu werd ik vanmorgen wakker met een pijnlijke
zwelling op het bindvlies? Opzoch zagen mijn ogen er gister nog prima uit maar
het werd vanmorgen ineens weer slechter zie foto.

Weet iemand wat dit is en wat ik ermee moet?

----------

